# Monitor(s) for LR?  (Size(s) not brand or model questions.)



## CrabbyGuy (Jun 16, 2014)

*I will defer the usual question about which model(s) and brand(s) of monitor are best for LR*.  (I am running 5.4 at the moment.)  First, I am looking for advice on the size(s) of monitor(s) and the benefits of running LR (5.4 at the moment) with two monitors of the same or different sizes.  Maybe 65% of the photos I print end up 13" X 19" (landscape), 15% 19" X 13" (portrait), 10% 13" X 13" (square), and the remaining 10% all over the place.  Images come into LR in about that same way or are quickly cropped to those ratios.

I have been running LR for several years with just a 24" LG monitor of the usual aspect ratio and moderate quality, although I do calibrate it monthly. I use Fuji X-E1 and X-E2 set for the usual photo aspect ratio and a Nikon D300.  Everything is on a very study cart and there is probably *not* room for two 24" monitors without some minor construction work.

The most appealing setup I have seen is one monitor about 27" next to one set vertically that, as if by magic, seems to fit just fine.  With either a 24" or larger main monitor, this is very appealing, assuming that the text on the smaller one from LR would be legible.  (I don't recall the brand or model.)  Does this sound good to anyone out there?

Color gamut seems something of an issue on the monitor displaying photos but not an issue on the second monitor.  Or will things look pretty odd if the two monitors aren't running at the same refresh or whatever?  Is there possibly a set made to be placed like this?  (The rest I will save for a second question.)

Addendum:  I just noticed a class of software that splits a display into two or more images, suitable for a very long and/or large display.  The few I have looked at did not give me what I want, i.e., one large display with a smaller display to its right or left.  There are potential issues with using a program like LR with such software.  Any ideas here?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 16, 2014)

So are you thinking that you'll try to stretch Lightroom's window across both screens, with the monitor edges interrupting the view part way across?  Or that you'll use LR's second window to display the photo on the second monitor?  

Trying to get 2 monitors to be an exact match is a pain, even with high end monitors, so you probably want one that will be your 'good' monitor and the other for extras.


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 16, 2014)

You might find this PetaPixel article interesting

http://petapixel.com/2014/06/11/sold-dual-screen-editing-setup-favor-34-inch-monitor-awesome/


----------



## clee01l (Jun 16, 2014)

Typically, Windows monitors max out at 1920X1080 pixel resolution (FHD) Although this is quickly being superseded by higher rez monitors  Physical size is not nearly so important as pixel density. When buying a second monitor either match or exceed the pixel density of the first.  If possible, purchase two identical monitors as this will help greatly in color calibration. 

I prefer 2560X1440 at the moment as this is a good price/resolution size.  I have dual 27" monitors.  I find that working with LR on a single monitor to be an impediment to my workflow now that I have been on a Dual display for several years.


----------



## CrabbyGuy (Jun 19, 2014)

I am going to back up a whole question and ask What is the benefit of using (1) two monitors or (2) one really wide monitor with LR?  Where does LR put what if it has access to two monitors?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 19, 2014)

You don't need a second monitor to answer that question. Lightroom has a "second window" mode which can be used in either a single or dual-monitor setup. Just click on the second monitor icon at the left-hand side of the breadcrumbs bar above the filmstrip, that will open the second window and you'll then be able to see what options there are. Note one restriction: you can't have the Grid open in both windows at the same time.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 19, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> ... Lightroom has a "second window" mode which can be used in either a single or dual-monitor setup...


Unless you can get a panoramic ultra wide monitor, two side by side monitors work best.  I use the primary monitor for the Workspace containing the Left & Right Module panels, Module Picker and occasionally the Filmstrip. I use the secondary display for full scree view of the selected image.  In the Library module I keep the center panel in Grid view like a beefed up filmstrip.  In Develop, the center panel has Loupe Info, clipping and mask overlay turned on. The secondary display shows the edited result.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, I use my two monitors in a similar way. I wasn't suggesting using the "two windows on one monitor" as a permanent setup, merely pointing out that it could be used temporarily in order to answer the question "where does LR put what if it has access to two monitors".


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 19, 2014)

BTW, Cletus....have you checked to see if your blurred images problem in 2-monitor mode has been fixed in 5.5? There's a thread at the feedback site which states that at least one of the various "blurry 2nd monitor" problems is fixed in 5.5.....I'm not able to produce a problem, so wondered if your problem has indeed been fixed?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 19, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> BTW, Cletus....have you checked to see if your blurred images problem in 2-monitor mode has been fixed in 5.5? There's a thread at the feedback site which states that at least one of the various "blurry 2nd monitor" problems is fixed in 5.5.....I'm not able to produce a problem, so wondered if your problem has indeed been fixed?


I haven't had the time to check since installing 5.5 and PSCC 2014 (two computers)  but I'll report back here to this thread when I do.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 20, 2014)

I have been using two monitors with LR for quite a while now. Recently only my main monitor was available and I found it extremely difficult to get anything done.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 20, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> BTW, Cletus....have you checked to see if your blurred images problem in 2-monitor mode has been fixed in 5.5? There's a thread at the feedback site which states that at least one of the various "blurry 2nd monitor" problems is fixed in 5.5.....I'm not able to produce a problem, so wondered if your problem has indeed been fixed?


Several things appear to be improved in  LR5.5 displays.  I discarded 1:1 and Smart Previews before testing.   

Before (in LR5.4) there would be a lag in rendering 1:1 on both screens.  First there would be a reasonable sharp image (JPEG thumbnail perhaps?) the the screen would go blurry the {Loading} message would appear,  Followed by a brief sharp image then a blurry one.  At this point the Primary display would finally resolve to the sharp mode but the Secondary display would remain unsharp.  With my 36mp images, this would take from 5-10sec. 

Now in LR 5.5 I start off with a Blurry image and the {Loading} message appears for 3-5 sec.  When the {Loading} message disappears both screens show the same sharp image.

I think it is fixed.  I need to import something from the camera to fully appreciate the update .


----------

